# If we took people from these time periods.



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

If we took cavemen. Humans from 2010 and humans for 2110. Placed them in a forest and gave them one day to prepare for war. Who do you think would win?


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

It kinda depends...
I would go with 'humans from 2110' with the assumption that they'd have their future technology available to them.


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

Paranoid Android said:


> It kinda depends...
> I would go with 'humans from 2110' with the assumption that they'd have their future technology available to them.


I think the question is asking that as if they are dropped in the forest with nothing. In that case I picked 2010 humans because we are smarter than cavemen, but not as reliant on technology as 2110 humans (I'm guessing)


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Thrifty Walrus said:


> I think the question is asking that as if they are dropped in the forest with nothing. In that case I picked 2010 humans because we are smarter than cavemen, but not as reliant on technology as 2110 humans (I'm guessing)


But he said 'prepare' so I wasn't completely sure.
If they were dropped in a forest, it would have to be in a specific time period. He also didn't really specify that.

Never mind, I over-analyze things...


----------



## GiGi (Aug 13, 2010)

Too many unknown variables. I know a little about cavemen, more about people from 2010, but nothing on people from 2110.


----------



## Linus (Apr 27, 2010)

I will assume by 2110 it will be considered everyday for us to have what would be called superhuman abilities in 2010.. psychic, fast regeneration... and maybe also we will have already abandoned the flesh. So yea 2110 will win.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Paranoid Android said:


> But he said 'prepare' so I wasn't completely sure.
> If they were dropped in a forest, it would have to be in a specific time period. He also didn't really specify that.
> 
> Never mind, I over-analyze things...


In the middle of the forest. Time period is not necessary. And their are in a space which they cannot leave. They have only natural things surrounding them such as trees/plants. Ect.
And they have nothing went with them other then clothes.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Perhaps the cavemen...
I'd assume that they'd be more accustomed to relying on natural instincts and to making their way through that kind of environment.


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

The 2110 humans would have super-high tech that would make them indomitable.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I say cavemen! They are us, knowing how to surrive.


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

2110 as war in forests and unarmed combat will still be taught then.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I was assuming nobody had any technology or weapons aside from what they could create in a single day, from whatever they could find in the forest. I think in that scenario, the cavemen would probably win, because he would have more experience making weapons from sticks and rocks, and would have superior physical strength and endurance. He would likely have better aim with primitive homemade weapons than would those who weren't used to them. 

It is possible that people won't still be around by 2110, or that if they are, they may have devolved to a point where they will be purely reliant on technology for their sustenance, while individually having little awareness of how things work. This would mean that they would be used to certain luxuries, and would have no idea how to make or repair their own tools without depending on other tools that they, likewise, wouldn't be able to make from scratch. I'm assuming the person from the future would be an average person rather than a trained soldier or a specialized scientist, and would have no access to any sophisticated equipment. 

Someone from the present is unlikely to have a chance, for similar reasons, assuming these are just ordinary people.


----------

